# Very small scale farm machines.



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, time and labor could mean life or death for survival, so these neat gadgits might help a person, a couple, or a family produce food if TSHTF.
I know that a manual means of production is all you can really count on if things get really bad, but these machines could be helpful.

This one has no words but I find this machine amazing.
Reaper/binder combine:
[YOUTUBE]M2U8rIffAHo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Two examples of small balers:
[YOUTUBE]rq-HlBiszdY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
This one seems like it would take longer to produce with then the first one would.
[YOUTUBE]pMK3O00Fyo0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

One machine..multi uses. This is in chinese but if you watch you can figure out what the machine does. This could be good.
[YOUTUBE]d75qkktiYFQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Those are very cool. With sustainability in world where fossil fuels were at a premium if they were even available I wonder if any of these could run on biodiseal.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

My 8hp garden tiller runs on diesel. I figure one 55gal drum will last about my remaining life time.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am in love with that reaper-binder, that thing is so neat and smooth. 

I think any diesel engine can run on biodiesel, but I do not know enough about biodiesel to say for sure. Someone one else may know for sure.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

I priced that BCS mini baler a few years back after the first time I saw one in action. I can buy a used tractor and regular baler for the price. Wish the demand was enough to drive the prices down some, because I would really love to have a BCS setup.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If you want mini size bales why not simply sythe the hay and bundle them into shocks?


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

While planning my prep buying I looked at importing two wheel tractors, balers, combines, etc.. I had the money and the ideas. After asking around a decent sized area, I abandoned the idea. I just couldn't find any interest from people to buy them.
I would have loved to have all the machines I wanted/ needed but just couldn't justify importing one of each. 
I did build me a two wheel tractor. I have the parts for a 1 wheel cultivator that I should work on soon. 
I have started working on a Bolens 1050 to plow with. I got a good plow, cultivator and blade. I think i may have foud a disc but havent been able to get a hold of the owner yet.
I have come to the realizatin that smaller is better for what I want to do.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

TnAndy said:


> My 8hp garden tiller runs on diesel. I figure one 55gal drum will last about my remaining life time.


Did you purchase tiller with diesel power or did you retro fit with your own engine? Which engine? Thanks


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Shrek said:


> If you want mini size bales why not simply sythe the hay and bundle them into shocks?


I am not sure, but I think bailers compact more hay into a cubic area which could be handy on a small homestead were space is limited.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd love to have any of those. I just wish they weren't so darn expensive. Wish DH had the time to build some for us. But we also decided it was cheaper to just buy used equipment and try to keep it running.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

BIL sent me a link yesterday about locally produced, small-scale, open-source machines. Here's a 2-minute video that seems most relevant: [ame]http://vimeo.com/16106427[/ame]
and the original article:
http://www.h-online.com/open/featur...ects-that-could-change-the-world-1428043.html


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Those are cute little beggars! Not sure why in heck you would want such tiny bales though. Or cut a bunch of rice and drop it into the water like they were doing! Or cut and tie wheat, only to have to go back and pick up all those bundles and thresh it out still. I do think a small old combine would be ALOT cheaper, and ALOT faster... and a lot more efficient. You can pick up an old combine for a dime a dozen, and do the job 50 times faster, and probably *BURN MUCH LESS FUEL PER BUSHEL HARVESTED.* You can buy an old baler in good shape for under 1 000 easy. And also do the job much more efficiently.

The milling/grinding machine is kind of cool too.

Neat stuff, I just think it isn't really feasible, when we in North america have access to excellent used machinery that is 50 times more efficient, and with readily available parts. 
I mean an old, used combine could easily harvest 5 acres an hour, and burn 3 to 10 gallons of fuel, depending on what the machine is like. Those poor dudes cutting, not even completing the job, mind you, a foot or two at a time, would cut only around .4 acres an hour, using some quick figures. Who knows how much fuel this would use? And the grain is still needing to be threshed.

There is a reason, after all, that China is where it is at.

Thanks, though, a very interesting post, neat little machines!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

stickinthemud said:


> BIL sent me a link yesterday about locally produced, small-scale, open-source machines. Here's a 2-minute video that seems most relevant: http://vimeo.com/16106427
> and the original article:
> http://www.h-online.com/open/featur...ects-that-could-change-the-world-1428043.html


He bought wheat for 12.60 a bushel, and calls it cheap!!! He payed almost twice the going rate. They were treated with a pesticide? And you can smell it on the wheat? That is bizarre. And he states it will break down? How does he know that? He doesn't even know what the treatment was. I am a grain farmer, and have no idea what you would treat wheat seed with that you could smell on the grain. I would not touch it with a ten foot pole if I could smell pesticides on it. What breaks down pesticides? Moisture, and soil organisms. So how on earth is his pesticide ridden wheat going to get pesticide free? In a sealed container none the less???

The big problem, is that guys like this, who have no clue, but THINK they do, are trusted by people. Worse, they post stuff on the internet, trying to teach people stuff. I am here to tell you that I wouldn't trust this guy any farther than I could throw him. Yet his like to dislike ratio is 77 to 1. Sad.

One more time, I will say: Get out in the country, find a farmer, go to his bins, ask him how he grew the wheat, ask him its protein, ask him if it is soft white, hard red, spring or winter. And then ask him if he would take 7 bucks a bushel for it. He WILL say yes. But if you offer him 12.60 a bushel, he may not turn that down either. lol In fact, he may give you some for free. He will be happy to tell you how he grew it, show you his machinery. I would love to get a relationship like that with urbanites who cared enough to ask me how things are done. It would go a long way towards healing the distrust so many seem to have of us farmers, it would heal the false misconceptions regarding "pesticide" usage, and it would be fun to gain friends. 

But alas, I have never been approached. People would rather trust a dude who thinks he knows what he is talking about on the internet than a farmer of the grain itself. This is a BIG problem in todays society. People are too far removed. They would rather get their info from some supposed "doctor" guy on youtube, than ask a farmer why he is growing gm crops. They would rather watch a person grow 38 wheat seeds on their garden plot to bake a loaf of bread, than to go out to a farm, and find out why what the farmer is doing is good for the soil.

I digress. Wheat, when dry, can be stored indefinitely with no risk of mold or pests *oxygen present or not*. I have wheat in a large bin I am using to feed my chickens. It has been there for 13 years. It is fine. Because its moisture is below 14.5%. But what do guys like us know, we're "just farmers". 

I mean this post in the kindest way, so please take it in the kindest way. I just get so frustrated when people speak of things and try to teach about things, that they obviously know little about. It would be like me teaching about brain surgery. I am sure my lack of knowledge may drive a surgeon batty! Especially if I stated, there is some pesticide on my patients brain, but it will be fine and break down after a few months. In a sealed container! Oh Really??? Where does he think the pesticide will go exactly? Into thin air I presume. The positive comments on this video are heartbreaking for a grain grower. Truly. One person even commented that they bought a bushel and a half of corn, and a bushel of wheat for 40 bucks, or almost 20 bucks a bushel!!! In my dreams. Another stated they can get 25 lbs for ONLY 6.35. So they are paying 15.12 a bushel, and thinking that is great!

Please, seek us out. We have a story to tell. A positive story. An enriching story. I would love that!

Dale


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I am sorry. I seem to have gotten a very different video up than what was originally posted, and I have no idea how. Here is the link I ended up at. Just to make my post relevant. All that typing and I was at the wrong place. Again, I apologize..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnJ1ibmWESc&feature=g-hist&context=G29ddd97AHT0vXnQAAAA[/ame]


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> All that typing and I was at the wrong place


I often feel that way too


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Tobster said:


> Did you purchase tiller with diesel power or did you retro fit with your own engine? Which engine? Thanks



Purchased already on the tiller. Grillo brand tiller, Lombardini air cooled diesel.

http://www.earthtoolsbcs.com/html/walk-behind_tractors.html


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

TnAndy said:


> Purchased already on the tiller. Grillo brand tiller, Lombardini air cooled diesel.
> 
> http://www.earthtoolsbcs.com/html/walk-behind_tractors.html


Thanks Andy. That link is to a nice web site for this thread.

I have seen Lombardini on the WM LT40 before . . . if I was a gambling man, I may wager that is what you are powering yours with.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

I have an old simplicity 2wheeled tractor with most of the attachments that we use for a small to midsized garden. Right now it has the original ancient briggs on it, but I have bought one of the lombardi diesels to go on it. Just haven't taken the time to make the swap yet.

For anyone looking for options for smaller tractors, there are a lot of these older 2 wheel tractors running around out there waiting to be restored and used. I was looking for a smaller tractor like a powerking or economy when I ran onto the BCS and started looking for a more affordable option. With a little research I found information on all the older 2 wheeled tractors and after an ad on the local craigslist I was picking one up with lots of attachments.

First year with it I used it for 2 acres worth of garden


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

farmerDale said:


> He bought wheat for 12.60 a bushel, and calls it cheap!!! He payed almost twice the going rate. They were treated with a pesticide? And you can smell it on the wheat? That is bizarre. And he states it will break down? How does he know that? He doesn't even know what the treatment was. I am a grain farmer, and have no idea what you would treat wheat seed with that you could smell on the grain. I would not touch it with a ten foot pole if I could smell pesticides on it. What breaks down pesticides? Moisture, and soil organisms. So how on earth is his pesticide ridden wheat going to get pesticide free? In a sealed container none the less???
> 
> The big problem, is that guys like this, who have no clue, but THINK they do, are trusted by people. Worse, they post stuff on the internet, trying to teach people stuff. I am here to tell you that I wouldn't trust this guy any farther than I could throw him. Yet his like to dislike ratio is 77 to 1. Sad.
> 
> ...


Well, if I lived in driving distance, I'd bring some portable silo's... on some gooseneck trailers...and buy all I could afford, or haul.... it's a good days drive to get to wheat growing country from here...


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

farmerDale said:


> an old, used combine could easily harvest 5 acres an hour


I'm laughing a bit at this because the average homesteader probably does not have 5 acres to spare for each crop, or the need for a yield that size. I'm not laughing at small land holders, just laughing at a mental image of someone setting up a combine for a couple acres, cleaning it out and setting it up for a different couple acres and heading out again. 

Would make a fun day to sit on the porch with a beer and watch...

I'm being kind of bratty. :gaptooth: I guess the humor only translates if you have seen someone set up a combine or done it yourself.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

farmerDale said:


> He bought wheat for 12.60 a bushel, and calls it cheap!!! He payed almost twice the going rate. They were treated with a pesticide? And you can smell it on the wheat? That is bizarre. And he states it will break down? How does he know that? He doesn't even know what the treatment was. I am a grain farmer, and have no idea what you would treat wheat seed with that you could smell on the grain. I would not touch it with a ten foot pole if I could smell pesticides on it. What breaks down pesticides? Moisture, and soil organisms. So how on earth is his pesticide ridden wheat going to get pesticide free? In a sealed container none the less???
> 
> The big problem, is that guys like this, who have no clue, but THINK they do, are trusted by people. Worse, they post stuff on the internet, trying to teach people stuff. I am here to tell you that I wouldn't trust this guy any farther than I could throw him. Yet his like to dislike ratio is 77 to 1. Sad.
> 
> ...


Even though you went to a wrong sight you are correct. I used to farm 10,000 acres of wheat soybeans rice and watermelons but so far no body have ask me how.


----------



## planzman (Feb 28, 2012)

This is my first post here...so here goes.

after reading posts on this web for many years, I finnaly joined and wish to share some info that I have found on this topic.

Many hunters prepare "small farms" each year that we call "food plots". Although we don't typically harvest the crop, we do however have access to some small farm equipment.

Fist: Small combine

I attach this youtube to demonstrate the machine and not the company, which i know nuthing about.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxec1fr7czc[/ame]

you could just use a sythe and hand gather your crop, once you thresh it you might need a winnower, I found this simple plan for a home made one

http://ltras.ucdavis.edu/files/Farm-scale winnower.pdf


I miss my Farmall 140, sold it in 2010 and kept some of the implements so I am considering getting a Farmall cub for using on my place.

After researching many, many equipment suppliers I have found an alternative to getting a small tractor (keeping within the limits of the equipment).

First, if you already have an ATV or UTV then you could go this route. I wonder if a David Bradley could pull this?

Plowing: 2 bottom quadivator plow
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBMlM1rcIJw[/ame]


this thing has some bad review and i show for visual reference only to show what you could do and there is a lot of simple stuff for virtually every type of puller, Lawn mowers, ATV, UTV even pick ups.

http://www.swisherinc.com/corn_planter.asp


OR

Three point hitch for UTV or ATV

kolpin three pt hitch
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQM62aRGUtc[/ame]

once you have a three point hitch system, you could obtain used 1 row implements to establish your garden.


I also found these multipurpose combination seed drill and disk harrows. Here is an example

Golden valley seeder 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLRifZSvwck[/ame]

I just thought some one might find this information stimulating and possible useful.

Thanks for letting me join in the discussion.

planz in Middle Ga.


----------



## planzman (Feb 28, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxec1fr7czc[/ame]

just for sharing.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks planzman. good links. I saw the atv equipment in the cabella's catalog and I was impressed by the idea of it. Using atv or utvs would be good for a small homestead.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Setting up a combine isn't all that fussy, set your concave, rotor speed and fan and you're good to go. Tweek it as you run some through. At least on my old IH 80 it isn't hard


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Agreed i have an old K gleaner doesnt take any time to set up. And since I switched it to diesel it only uses about 2 gal hour fuel.


----------



## taterwayne (May 19, 2011)

I like that mini baler!!!! I just can't afford one


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Well, time and labor could mean life or death for survival, so these neat gadgits might help a person, a couple, or a family produce food if TSHTF.
> I know that a manual means of production is all you can really count on if things get really bad, but these machines could be helpful.
> 
> This one has no words but I find this machine amazing.
> ...


Man did I get lost in these clips ! I have a Gravely Walk-Behind tractor which you can get an amazing array of implements for - so far have a roto-tiller, 3-blade mower & a brush hog, but you can get a 'rotary plow' & a sicklebar, both of which I want.
But you bet I also have 2 sythes & a brush sythe too in case gas is rationed or ?
I'd love to find a little round baler (supposed to be simpler than square), but you can do loose hay too, I already have a whole lot of gas engines to keep running on crappy ethanol gas. 'Sea Foam', by the way, is good for that problem.


----------



## jtjf_1 (Nov 7, 2009)

farmerDale said:


> TOr cut and tie wheat, only to have to go back and pick up all those bundles and thresh it out still.


My wife has just informed me that it would be fine to drop the rice in the paddy as it would be rinsed off and set to dry. Right now in the village my wife is from the cut and tie by hand then stack it to dry (rinse the ones that fell in off) it can be left stacked on the rock for days and then it is moved to paddy barns to be further dried and stored. They process it into rice on an as need basis.


----------

